# Favourite Ozzy guitarist?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Not neccesarily which is the best, but favourite.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I have 1 to all of them. LOL. We need to fix the polling option.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You forgot Iommi..............


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I like randy rhoads, but Zakk Wylde is pretty awesome too, I voted for him.


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> You forgot Iommi..............


That's who would of got my vote!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Iommi doesnt count. Theres a difference between Ozzy and Black Sabbath.

Hes talking about Ozzy (solo). Iommi didn't play for Ozzy after Sabbath broke up.

BTW, i say Rhoads.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If thats the case, he forgot, Joe Holmes, George Lynch, Brad Gillis, Bernie Torme, and probobly some others...........


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Iommi doesnt count. Theres a difference between Ozzy and Black Sabbath.
> 
> Hes talking about Ozzy (solo). Iommi didn't play for Ozzy after Sabbath broke up.
> 
> BTW, i say Rhoads.


I agree. In fact, I'd go as far as to say it was more like Ozzy was Tony's vocalist in Sabbath...but my opinion might be just a tad biased there (see avatar...).

On the Ozzy side, I'd have to go with Zakk. The guy's a dick, but I've been digging a lot of BLS lately and I love his solos on the Ozzy stuff.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

randy, no question.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Randy...Brad Gillis a close second, he only did one album: Speak of the Devil :rockon2:


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Of course Randy Rhoads. Zakk wyldes covers of Randy's songs sounds like garbage to my ears. He uses all these harmonics which I dont like.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

they were all ok but Rhoads kick more @$$ than any1 else


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

rhoads of those listed, but iommi is one of very few guitarists who can take credit for inventing an entire genre of music. just my opinion, of course, but there was no heavy metal before tony iommi tuned down his SGs and cranked up his laneys


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Tony, can't beat an original...Ozzy collects guitar players, like a guitar player collects guitars.:rockon:


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

he almost hired buckethead, but he thought he was too weird.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> If thats the case, he forgot, Joe Holmes, George Lynch, Brad Gillis, Bernie Torme, and probobly some others...........


I heard Pat Travers also did some fill in gigs after Randy's death. Not sure if this is true or not. If it was true, he was probably Ozzy's only Canadian guitarist. 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Ozzy Who?


----------



## Ozi1 (May 19, 2006)

*ozzy ozzy ozzy oi oi oi*

" On the Ozzy side, I'd have to go ".......

well, we could really get a misunderstanding here, cause at first I thought you were talking about "aussies" with wrong spelling, but if I can have my say, the BEST guitarist in Australia (i know, some would debate this) is one Tommy Emmanuel. Man, he can make it talk! If I've never been so impressed, then that's saying something!

Ozi1


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*On the Rhoad again*

Randy was a hard act to follow...but Jake and Zack have something special and unique about them except for the interim guitar players........ Brad Gillis was not a good fit. A fine guitarist in his own right but......that Speak of the Devil album was just filler to satisfy the record execs really
Ray


----------



## MrHockey999 (Jan 2, 2006)

I remember seeing Ozzy back in the 80's with Jake E Lee. This was back when Ozzy was fat and drunk and barely made it through most shows.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Lynch*



Accept2 said:


> If thats the case, he forgot, Joe Holmes, George Lynch, Brad Gillis, Bernie Torme, and probobly some others...........


George Lynch never ever played any gigs with ozzy..............He was just playing at sound checks while learning the material.................Ozzy ended up not liking his sound so Jake E Lee got the gig instead


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

my favorite Ozzy tune is "Bark at the Moon", so I'll have to say Jake E. Lee


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

SinCron said:


> I have 1 to all of them. LOL. We need to fix the polling option.


I voted Zakk but I agree that all of them are my favorite players. All of Ozzy's guitar players are awesome and brought something unique to his music.


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

Randy Rhodes no question


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Randy Rhoads for the win:rockon2: :rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Iommi


I don't much care for any of the players Ozzy used after Black Sabbath. I suppose Zak Wylde's playing on No More Tears is among the best of those.


Never been a Randy Rhodes fan at all.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I like Randy Rhoads on the blizzard album however my favorite album of Ozzys is The Ultimate Sin which Jake E Lee played on...the whole album kind of sounds the same however there are some really decent songs and lead guitar on that album.

Having said that my pick is still going to be Randy Rhoads because he really kind of changed the way metal was done however I didnt really like the second album him and ozzy did together very much...I heard it was a rush recording job on that album though...I also didnt like the live stuff they put out with him and Randy.

If I was picking best album I might choose The Ultimate Sin because I like every song on that record however for best guitarist/favorite guitarist Im still going to pick Randy.

I learned almost every song Randy wrote and basically studied his style for many years back in the 80's...he was a great guitar player no doubt.

I cant even mention Zack Wylde in the same breath as Randy...Randy is a legend...I think Zack Wylde's playing has no emotion at all and just sounds like a bunch of notes that dont say anything...boring.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

none of the guys ozzy had playing for him really do it for me, none of them sounded like they had any soul- and yeah, zakk wild and all those pinch harmonics and processed guitar tones- gawd. of course ozzy hasnt had any soul since sabbath lol. randy rhoads wouldve been something tho if he had lived- a real student of the classical guitar that guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

fraser said:


> of course ozzy hasnt had any soul since sabbath lol.


yeah, what he typed.
I have to go with Randy on this.
Seen him 3 times (Ozzy and Quiet Riot).
However, Iommi is still tops.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its amazing how underrated Iommi is. Without Iommi's impact on music what polka band do you think the other guys would have played in? I think Randy would have been in the Schmenges, and Jake would have gone to Weird Al. That would leave Zakk free to play the lead in the movie Joe Dirt............


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Just wanted to mention Sabbath also had great bass guitar playing...not sure what the bass players name was however he is/was very good...drummer is pretty good as well however the bass guitar on albums like Master Of Reality ect is excellent and some of the best bass playing Ive heard in the Rock/Metal genre.

"Sweet Leaf "on you tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMEMo2BaYP0


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup, geezer butler and bill ward are a killer rythm section, very tight, yet loose sounding at the same time.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Randy Rhoads nuff said! although Jake e lee doesn't get enough credit (listen to him on by-tor and the snow dog on Workin Man tribute to Rush awesome playing!:rockon:


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Vincent said:


> I cant even mention Zack Wylde in the same breath as Randy...Randy is a legend...I think Zack Wylde's playing has no emotion at all and just sounds like a bunch of notes that dont say anything...boring.


I voted for Randy, because the guy's my main influence for playing guitar, but I don't agree with your statement that Zakk's playing has no emotion. The no more tears album was one of the best guitar albums released during the 90's, and Zakk's early solo work Pride & Glory, and Book of Shadows are full of great songs.

I must admit though that his Black Label Society records don't say much, emotion wise.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Randy--no question about it.

His playing on the studio albums was quite good, but he was even better in concert. I caught the same tour that was recorded for the Tribute album (which was before Ozzy added the fancy stage sets--despite the pictures with the album.)

We were up front and I remember Randy playing a lick that I knew was not as good as he could have played--he looked out at the crowd--I shook my head--so he ripped off an amazing lick and then looked right at me and raised his eyes as if to say, "How was that?" I nodded and then he pulled off an even more amazing one. It was a moment I'll remember--he came over to where we were later and looked down again as if to see if I approved of his playing. I did.

Too bad he left us before we could see what he was really capable of. He would have done non-Ozzy stuff, that I'm convinced would have been amazing.

This is not to knock any of the other guys. They're all better than I am for starters, but I'd go with Randy as the best of them all.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Zakk Wylde>Jake.E. Lee> Brad Gillis

Zakk just personifies the Guitar God image. the longevity of his career, his solo work, plus Pride & Glory/BLS, and singing ability (better than Ozzy IMO) give him the win.

Brad was under rated, Love the stuff he does with the trem. and feedback, didnt have the guitar god image thing that ozzy seems to look for in guitarists.

Randy was so far ahead of his time, and along with Eddie helped inspire the whole shredding and virtuoso movement, through his speed and classical inspirations. The problem is, we have very little to judge him by today, and frankly there's thousands of teens on Youtube that sound better than him, not to mention the Malmsteens/Petrucci's etc. Times have moved on, guitar shredding has evolved, and IMO left Randy behind even though he was such a big part of creating it. Who knows what he would have done if he were still alive? None of us...and that works to keeping him a legend, but at the same time, limits the appreciation that some of us can have as well. Maybe he'd have continued playing brilliantly, or maybe he'd have went the way of Kurt Cobain, or joined CC. DeVille on Surreal Life.  We'll never know.


----------



## mephitboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Of course Randy Rhoads come on. His tone isn't as fake as Zakk's, with his EMG's and an overdrive in front of his amp. I'm actually Randy Rhoads crazed! I have my own blog just about his guitars.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Zakk's annoying overuse of pinch harmonics makes his playing unlistenable these days. Plus his "persona" is moronic.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Its amazing how underrated Iommi is. Without Iommi's impact on music what polka band do you think the other guys would have played in? I think Randy would have been in the Schmenges, and Jake would have gone to Weird Al. That would leave Zakk free to play the lead in the movie Joe Dirt............


I don't think Iommi is underrated at all. Metal people know he's the man! Along with Geezer and Wardie of course....


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

RR, all the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

I love Randy's playing... but like Zakk's tone better - for Ozzy's music. I've just never been a fan of Randy's tone. 

Ok, you guys can start slapping me now.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Salutations to all of them
RIP Randy


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

RR all the way. I love his tone and playing. He would have done so much for the guitar had he not be cut down so young.

I just finished reading "Off the Rails" by Rudy Sarzo.....GREAT book for any Randy fan.

However...I can never get over just how good Randy was at such a young age ~ without the help of tabs or the internet or all this virtual studios and instant fixes.....he did it the old fashioned way, learned his theory and played often. Imagine how good he would be now if he had a laptop helping him!

Just listen to "Mr. Crowley"....what a solo......and before Floyd Rose's came along!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Bytor1975 said:


> I love Randy's playing... but like Zakk's tone better - for Ozzy's music. I've just never been a fan of Randy's tone.
> 
> Ok, you guys can start slapping me now.



i would agree with this mostly. for me zakk is a little tiring with the image and the constant pik squeal. but i like the tone better than randy, who's tone was way too trebly and....i don't know how to say what i mean - 
thin somehow, or flat or on the surface... but he was an otherwise awesome player.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Randy for my first choice..he was innovative and his Tone was incredible to my hear, specialy on Diary of a Madman..

Second...i would sake Jake. he had some major chops on Bark at the moon and the Ultimate Sin. in Concert he was a damn good showman. 

Zakk..i can't stand anymore..nice tone at time, but man, give the squeals a ****ing rest. We know you can do it..move on..hehehe


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zak for me...dont really dig the whole viking thing but damn the boy can play!
Check out "Book of Shadows" for the otherside of Zak.
Cheers


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

One thing I wanted to add about Zakk that I think is often over looked, is that he was "drafted" by Ozzy at a really young age, with almost no experience, into perhaps the biggest shoes in metal to fill with all the inevitable comparisons ahead. He handled it with maturity, and esp in the early releases, paid homage to Randy in a very respectful way yet at the same time made it very interesting with his own style. His tone sounded much bigger and more aggressive than Randy's and at the same time, more articulate (sorry RR fans, I love a lot of what he did, but by todays standards, his playing sounded pretty sloppy). Additionally, Zakk was also one of the early proponents of the drop D tuning that became so huge in the 90's metal genre.

I know there are definitely some things about him that can be annoying, but at the same time love him or hate him, I often dont think he gets the credit he deserves.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So. how does the new guy shape up?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

NB_Terry said:


> I heard Pat Travers also did some fill in gigs after Randy's death. Not sure if this is true or not. If it was true, he was probably Ozzy's only Canadian guitarist.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Interesting - I had heard that Pat Thrall (second guitar to Pat Travers on the "Go For What You Know" live album) had done time with Ozzy prior to sliding into Todd Rundgren's spot with Meatloaf's touring band. I would rather be wrong, so that some Canuck content got in there with the unintelligible Prince of Darkness...bubbles and all....


----------

